# A few more questions. I’m still a mess.



## JessicaG (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm trying my third levo. I had taken levothyroxine for 5 1/2 years with no problems till about 2 months ago. I was doing great. Started having problems with my generic, strange side effects. Dr switched me to synthroid but a lower dose. Had side effects. Switched to a lower dose, same. After a week of being off, my symptoms improved. Now we're trying another, Levoxyl. Yesterday was the first dose. Had crazy tension in my jaws... mostly my left side. Wasn't clenching at all but couldn't get them to relax. Pressure in left temple and eye. A few hours later, my heart started racing, terrible jitters and couldn't sleep at all. Just with the first dose, only 25mcg. Is this normal? I've never gotten anxious before with levo. My dr has been recommending Armour. At this point I'm terrified to take anything. I have no problems converting and I'm scared Armour will make me hyper.
Anyone on ndt that had no problems converting?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I really really think you need another ultrasound and antibodies tested - especially TSI.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

I was on synthetics for a few years.
What a horrible drug in my opinion.
I tried every brand available to me and they were all the same.....terrible.....
I was told I needed to be patient and let the drug work.
In those two years my hypo symptoms became worse but my lab work was in range...&#8230;
I eventually ended up in the ER where I was given many tests that had nothing to do with my thyroid.
I was told there was nothing wrong other than thyroid disease.
I was given another prescription for Levothyroxine and a Hospital bill for 11,000 dollars.
Ended up finding a doctor who prescribed Armour and I've been on it ever since.
I wouldn't take synthetic thyroid hormone at any price...&#8230;"I'd rather die"

This is my personal experience.
Others find synthetic works great for them.

EVERYONE IS DIFFERENT......


----------



## JessicaG (Mar 12, 2013)

Did you have side effects to the synthetics? Were you able to convert?


----------

